# WUSV several dogs in critical condition due to Babesiose



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

this is a quote from Marko Koskensalo. It was posted on a german forum. 


> Hello dogtrainers from all over the World, I'd searched for the fastest way to reach the most of you. Last week we entered the WUSV 2011. Lots of problems there, but we'll talk about that later. The German team has several ill dogs after this WUSV (Jenny, Sven (dog is in critical state, and Sascha (good luck with everything all!!)), the Dutch team has 2 sick dogs now (Sjacky (became sick in Kiev a...lready), and my own dog is showing the first signs already.(gasping, darker urine, listlessness) Vets in Kiev say that the illness is called Piroplasmose or Babesoise (this is also the name of the parasite they said). When they draw blood you can see big changes in the blood levels. (10/15% lower then they should be). I'll post this results later. For now, spread the word!! Share this post and let every dogsporter who was in Kiev know.


Svens dog is still in a very critical condition. Jenny Seefeld just postet about it on a German Forum. Gino (the Bundessieger) made it. He got 12 shots and is "top-fit", Saschas dog is good too, Svens dog is still fighting the parasite. Jenny said that they know of TEN DOGS are infected and fighting Babesiose. 

What I don't understand. If I throw the WUSV in a country where they have an extreme parasite... WHY IN THE WORLD DID THEY NOT NOTIFY THE CONTESTANTS AND TOLD THEM WHERE THEY CAN GET THE STUFF TO PROTECT THEIR DOGS FROM IT? 

Every German contestant protected their dogs with tick spot-ons but apparently the stuff you get in Germany is not aggressive enough. People from other countries have the same problem. 

THE WUSV should have taken precautions!


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

OMG, hope all of the dogs recover.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Kiev was not a good choice for many reasons....sad, but have talked to some people who were there....one friend actually found a tick on himself!!!!!!! Luckily, it had not latched on to him......

I have heard of alot of Arabian horses imported with this disease, but just now learned it affects dogs too....very very sad...Hope they all make it....I just talked to one of our team, and all are aware and watching their dogs closely - this is sort of like Lyme disease -tick borne, but much worse than Lyme....

Prayers with those whose dogs have been affected....

Lee


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

How sad  I hope the dogs recover fully.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

via Jenny Seefeld:



> The Dogs need this medicine.
> http://www.intervet.com.eg/binaries/Bere…m124-160753.pdf
> Dear Jeannette please send this masage to the owner of a diseased dogs.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Josie/Zeus said:


> How sad  I hope the dogs recover fully.


Yeah, I hope so too. It's ridiculous and the RH WM is suppossed to be in the Ukraine as well. They should have done the research. It's an absolute skandal to let them run into stuff like that. There should have been something on the website or not doing the WUSV over there at all. 

I'd sue them over and have them cover the vet bill of every single dog. Stuff like that makes me mad. It's common sense to check what is going on there and to make it public and known to the contestants. If our preventatives are not aggressive enough for that kind of parasite I am pretty sure that they have stuff right there that is. They screwed up big time and I just hope that nobody looses his/her dog over the WUSV not doing their job.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

The female Shepherd from Sweden just died...


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Most of the hunting dogs are given the meds, due to the conditions.

100% of the time when Gabor is in Europe, no matter what country, he uses a preventic collar. No issue and there are some countries where areas are more prevalent to have this issue.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Yeah, let's hope that no other dog dies from it. Those are some of the best shepherds in the world and now they are fighting a parasite because the SV didn't do their job.... this is crazy. 

The newest update is that Svens Harro is still fighting. They are on their way to the Clinic in Munich and Walter Lenk is with them. His dog is showing the first signs of the infection. 

Harro's pee looks better though and he's tried eating. So lets hope that no other dog will die. I feel so sorry for the Swedish Handler who lost his bitch. 

* Please keep all the dogs and their handlers in your prayers or send good an positive thoughts.*


----------



## SitUbuSit (Aug 1, 2011)

I saw this on the WUSV site, under "News"



> Important Information!!!!
> 1. Wir bitten Ihre Hunde unbedingt gegen Zecken zu schützen. Das ist sehr wichtig, denn die Gesundheit der Hunde ist bei Zeckenbefall erheblich gefährdet!!!
> · We ask you to protect your dogs against ticks. This is highly important because of tick-bites are very dangerous for the health of the dogs.


Global Informations

I don't know if that's a strong enough warning (not too specific, maybe a translation issue?), or why it was under News and not more prominently displayed across the site. 

I feel terrible for those poor dogs, and for their handlers. No one wants to put their dog in danger like this. Very, very sad about the Swedish dog. I hope the others pull through.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

SitUbuSit said:


> I saw this on the WUSV site, under "News"
> 
> 
> Global Informations
> ...


It's not. They should have specificially warned about the Babesiose issue. The tick preventatives from Germany were not enough. They weren't strong enough.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

SitUbuSit said:


> I saw this on the WUSV site, under "News"
> 
> 
> Global Informations
> ...


It's not specific at all. The German wording is the same, there is absolutely no word about Babesiose and how dangerous it is.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Terrible situation. Hoping there is no more loss of dogs. I remember the stories from years ago when there competitions and outbreaks of Parvo. Some did not return home with their dogs. Absolutely devastating and sad.. I hated to read about this.


I was wondering about that Preventic collar. I have used one on occasion when our activities took us out into the country terrain. Living where there are ticks, I have seen a number of dogs infected with tick borne illness even when on topicals regularly. Awful.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

They finally put something on the website!!!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

two more dogs from Asia died. 

This is a nightmare...


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

The dogs from the USA were located at a separate hotel from the teams that have the sick dogs. So far our dogs are OK.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Our team was moved - all the dogs who got sick were in the same hotel....Chuck and Nick are fine....the rest of the team is as well according to Dan (who updated me this morning). It is so sad that some of the dogs have been lost - not all countries have the same level of veterinary care as we have....so terrible to have lost dogs over this...

Lee


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Samba said:


> Terrible situation. Hoping there is no more loss of dogs. I remember the stories from years ago when there competitions and outbreaks of Parvo. Some did not return home with their dogs. Absolutely devastating and sad.. I hated to read about this.
> 
> 
> I was wondering about that Preventic collar. I have used one on occasion when our activities took us out into the country terrain. Living where there are ticks, I have seen a number of dogs infected with tick borne illness even when on topicals regularly. Awful.


We use the Preventic collar 100% of the time, whether in US or any part of Europe. Gabor travels to areas that have this issue and no impact to the dogs with the Preventic collar. Having had a dog that got Lyme years ago, even on Frontline and with the Lyme vac, we do not take any chances. All dogs after that are on the Preventic collar

Parts of Europe (not just in the Ukraine area) are known to be worse for the Bab. disease. The HU team ensure their dogs were protected prior to going to the event. Parts of HU, as well as surrounding countries, have this issue on an ongoing basis.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I just heard that Eric Eisenbergs dog has it and that some dogs from the Canadians have it too. 

Does anyone have a little more insight in that?


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Samba said:


> I was wondering about that Preventic collar.


I used the Preventic collar a few years ago and thought I'd give it another try last year, unfortunately I wasn't happy and found more ticks then I would have liked. I honestly don't think anything really works on them anymore. I swore I would never stop going into the woods because of them, I caved this year and will not go into the woods until there is a frost on the ground.
I hope those poor dogs recover.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Artus is ill, a dog who was bred to my breeders female (breeding was AI and did not take but they had plans I believe to repeat). I know that the owners spoke with my breeder who was watching their other dogs for them while they were away and he is very ill. I have not heard otherwise in a few days. I am hoping all is well.

I will be going to training on Thursday and will find out more about the Canadian dogs.

Such a sad and scary thing to have happened.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Was Artus at the WUSV? It was a little confusing what you wrote. Or did he get in contact with the other dogs?


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Mrs.K said:


> Was Artus at the WUSV? It was a little confusing what you wrote. Or did he get in contact with the other dogs?


Ah, you were talking about Artus von der Doellenwiese. Had a blond moment. 

Please keep us updated on his condition.

By the way, I think it is handled poorly by the SV/WUSV. No word, no statement... nothing.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Sorry Mrs.K, forgot to come back to the thread.. yes, I am talking about Artus von der Doellenwiese. I will find out today how he is. I heard through the grapevine (so take this information with a grain of salt.. lol) that the dog Artus is kenneled next to who was NOT at the WUSV is also ill, but I can not say if that is true or not. Again, I will hopefully find out tonight. I feel like the situation is being handled poorly as well, could of been handled better in my opinion. 

I hope all those dogs who are ill, continue to get better and my heart goes out to the handlers/owners of these dogs - especially the ones who passed.


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

My pups father Wum von der Adelegg ended up dropping out of the WUSV - I am so glad he did. This is terrible, my heart goes out to all of those with dogs affected.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I heard from my breeder that Artus has been at the U of Guelph hospital since Sunday and is still there. I am not 100% sure what is going on, but know that he is not well.


----------



## SchHGSD (Dec 20, 2001)

Mrs.K said:


> this is a quote from Marko Koskensalo.


It is not from Marko, I think he just forwarded it on. He is a Malinois handler, and was not entered in the WUSV. His dog, Mecberger Duunari, is not sick with this disease. 

This whole thing is very tragic and horrible, and I wish healing for all the affected dogs.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

SchHGSD said:


> It is not from Marko, I think he just forwarded it on. He is a Malinois handler, and was not entered in the WUSV. His dog, Mecberger Duunari, is not sick with this disease.
> 
> This whole thing is very tragic and horrible, and I wish healing for all the affected dogs.


Yes, he's forwarded it. Thanks for the clarification.


----------

